# When you go to McDonalds



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Personally I get the QP with cheese meal but when I drive up I ask for a Royal w/ cheese.....because of the metric system!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Personally I get the QP with cheese meal but when I drive up I ask for a Royal w/ cheese.....because of the metric system!


 Pulp Fiction...awesome movie :laugh:

I get their salads...theyre actually pretty good.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i get the Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese Meal
hey, they dont make a Quarter Pounder w/o Cheese mike


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I get the Grilled Chicken salad when I do go there ... or else the cheeseburger Happy meal and give the toy to my nephew.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Most of the time I get a double cheeseburger meal. Second to that is the 2 cheeseburger meal. Always plain. I can't stand ketchup, mustard, mayonaisse, onions, or half of the other crap that people put on burgers.

I'd much rather have burger King than Mcdonalds.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thomisdead said:


> Most of the time I get a double cheeseburger meal. Second to that is the 2 cheeseburger meal. Always plain. I can't stand ketchup, mustard, mayonaisse, onions, or half of the other crap that people put on burgers.
> 
> I'd much rather have burger King than Mcdonalds.


 ewwwww. I love ketchup on my burgers.

Add your favorite fast food joint here!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Carls Jr. or In and Out..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

none of the above

I get a veggie delux meal maxed with a cup of tea instead of flat pop or milkshake


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

DQP, I could eat those things all day. Though I try to avoid McD's now unless I've been drinking. Funny how something that ordinarily makes you feel like crap can make you feel so much better when you're recovering from the night before.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont like McDs. I rather go to some other place to buy fast food. But fast food in gereral i stay away from.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> Most of the time I get a double cheeseburger meal. Second to that is the 2 cheeseburger meal. Always plain. I can't stand ketchup, mustard, mayonaisse, onions, or half of the other crap that people put on burgers.
> 
> I'd much rather have burger King than Mcdonalds.


 Right on Thom. If I wanted rabbit food I'd order a salad, and ketchup is the worst thing ever invented. Some day I'm going to throw out all the ketchup in the fridge every time the gf buys it. Horrible, horrible...I almost said food, but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I go when I feel like eating a whopper.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i order a big mac meal and a quarter punder


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

quarter pounder with cheese... AND BACON. God damn it, you cant forget the bacon!









altho I don't eat at McD's much, it may be much cheaper, but the quality of wendy's/jackinthebox/whataburger/carl'sjunior makes it worth the extra 2-3 bucks u usually end up spending

I like mustard/ketchup, but I dislike onions

AND LETTUCE/TOMATOES in any quantity, on a burger, is intolerable.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on Aug 19 2003, 10:03 PM
> 
> Right on Thom. If I wanted rabbit food I'd order a salad, and ketchup is the worst thing ever invented. Some day I'm going to throw out all the ketchup in the fridge every time the gf buys it. Horrible, horrible...I almost said food, but I'm not sure what it is.


Ketchup is horrible. I do like a few things that are kinda close to ketchup though. Like, BBQ sauce and tomato sauce. But ketchup, bleech. I don't like tomatos either.

I could tell the story of why I don't like mayo, but that would be off topic.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I havent seen a in and out in oregon yet


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I havent seen a in and out in oregon yet


 or texas


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Must be a Cali thing...but you guys are missing out!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well u guys don't have noodles with famous british chef his food is so good penaye pasta is the best


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> > Neoplasia Posted on Aug 19 2003, 10:03 PM
> >
> > Right on Thom. If I wanted rabbit food I'd order a salad, and ketchup is the worst thing ever invented. Some day I'm going to throw out all the ketchup in the fridge every time the gf buys it. Horrible, horrible...I almost said food, but I'm not sure what it is.
> 
> ...


 Condiments should be outlawed. BBQ sauce has a place though, it's good on real burgers (the thick ones where they ask you how you want it cooked) and of course we can't forget chicken&rib sauce for, well bbq chicken and ribs.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i usaully have the 6 piece meal and cahnge it to a 9 piece super sized
and get 2 double cheese burgers


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

u glutton


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thats a lot of food


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

My favorite burgers are the ones that I cook on Thursdays. I stop at the butcher shop and grab some beefheart and some burger.

Here's my 2 favorite ways to top a burger:

Cheese, BBQ sauce, bacon, onion rings.

Cheese, bacon, bananna peppers, Lea & Perrins steak sauce.

And of coure, a lot of fresh ground black pepper.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> Here's my 2 favorite ways to top a burger:
> 
> Cheese, BBQ sauce, bacon, onion rings.
> 
> Cheese, bacon, bananna peppers, Lea & Perrins steak sauce.



















god I wish u lived nearby so i could stop by and steal some off u


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> My favorite burgers are the ones that I cook on Thursdays. I stop at the butcher shop and grab some beefheart and some burger.
> 
> Here's my 2 favorite ways to top a burger:
> 
> ...


 I don't put any sauce on my burgers, just some spices and cheese. IMO sauce is only for chicken and ribs, and those big friggin burgers I order out at sit-down restaurants. Oh yeah, now I'm friggin starving thanks a lot Mike.

Used to get two double quarters, and when they had the cheeseburger deal for like $.49 or something like that I'd order 6 at a time (that was the max). YUM!!!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

what about the Double Big-Mac??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> what about the Double Big-Mac??


 if you take out the buns in the middle those are "ok"


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> quarter pounder with cheese... AND BACON. God damn it, you cant forget the bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HELL YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!! IF IT AINT DIED I AINT EATING IT LOL I NEED BLOOD!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> u glutton


 im a big guy


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

I usually get 20 chicken nugget's or a salad.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah the Ol Qrt Pounder with Cheese is AWESOME. But for a good meal you gotta go double!


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry couldnt vote cause the 20 piece and the salad wasnt on the poll.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I get a 20 piece, medium fry, and the 69 cent 42 oz.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont know if you have kfc over there thats the bomb


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

englishman said:


> i dont know if you have kfc over there thats the bomb


 Yeah we got kfc here i love the coleslaw and biscuits


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i love the zingertower burgers and the wraps damm ive got the muchies now lol


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't go to McDonalds ever since I heard what Ronald did to the Hamburgular. Just because the guy was stealing hambugers doesn't give him the right to just kill him.

Here is the photo of Ronald after the police caught him trying to escape.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

murderer!!!!!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i hope they beat his ass


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I havent eaten at mcdonalds in 7 years


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I havent eaten at mcdonalds in 7 years


 weirdo







, j/k, is there a reason?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I havent eaten at mcdonalds in 7 years


 what about other fast food burger joints? hit any of them up regularly?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

DQP w/cheese meal. I must have ranch. Or sometime I just get the fillet-o-fish thing. Yummy


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

True, In and Out is good.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i always order a quesadia swissa...and a coke..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i always order a quesadia swissa...and a coke..


 McDonalds...not Taco Bell...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i get the quarter pounder meal also :nod: i don't like the double qtr. it doesn't taste as good. and supersized with a root beer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i always order a quesadia swissa...and a coke..
> ...


 oh my bad..i order a two piece leg and breast with biscuits


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...










I havent had KFC for a long time..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nope, the only fast food i have eaten is taco bell and kfc


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Supersized Quarter Pounder with cheese meal









Too bad they don't have Double QP's here: it's hard to live in a 3rd world country..... :sad:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

NO COMMENTS........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Now thats just plain 'ol disgusating like a mofo!!!!







Imagine dipping that mcnugget in sweet & sour sause happily, only to get disgusted when you take your first bite. Shiet, I would also sue the hell out of MCD's!!

Fillet-o-Fish Meal with 6 piece nuggets!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

DAMN!... thats why i dont eat there, that is nasty nasty nasty!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Figures, goes right for the big money.

ANyways, KFC is only good to clean out the system.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah, i dont see how 100 grand is compensation.

i stick with the dollar menu at McDs.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i would have went for more... but she will definately get that amount in punitive damages. I would have gone for 250,000.. thats still pretty safe.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

People are too sue-happy, at least she didn't spill cold pop on herself and blame the restaurant.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> People are too sue-happy


 its the best way to make money nowadays; like winning the lotto but with more hassle


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

kfc is good especially the mash potatoes and gravy

for mcdonalds i love the fish with fries and mayo and also big mac and it got to have bacon









since nothing was mention for breakfast whenever i get a chance and up that early in the morning...mcgriddles is the bomb







along with the mcmuffin w egg cheese and sausage


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

egg mcmuffins are great! I throw out the ham though


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> mcgriddles is the bomb


 I agree...one of the better things of McD.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

A couple of my friends work at our McDs....and I have been in the back where they make stuff....no way in hell I would touch anything put a pie or a parfait from there







But Wendys and Hard Rock is some good sh*t


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

number 3 with a Dr Pepper for me!!


----------

